# Completed Run



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Our outside run is almost complete. Hopefully in the next day or two, they will better enjoy life!!

































ATTACH]8958[/ATTACH]


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks nice the hard work always pulls off


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! That's a really nice run for some very lucky chickens! They're going to love it!!!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

How exciting good job! We are in the middle of getting ours finished too! We're having to build an extremely fortified run because of all the predators we have out here!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice well construced job that. will last a long time, the chooks will love it.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Wow! I love the quality of your new run! It looks very secure!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support! The chicks are loving life now! Any time I am in the yard and walk near the run, they run over to me and stand by the fence while I talk to them. I'm hoping they get to the point of laying eggs soon! A few of the hens seem to be getting ready...just seem to be acting differently: don't know how to explain it


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine started acting odd just before they started laying. so hopefuly you will have eggs soon.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, that is the Fort Knox of chicken runs...puts mine to shame...Nice job!


----------

